# Kernel Task



## andyhargreaves (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi

Just wondering, how much RAM should Kernel Task be consuming, as shown in Activity Monitor?  On my macbook (2.0GHz Core Duo, 1Gb) from fresh boot with nothing unusual running at boot it starts at about 65Mb, rising to 150Mb-200Mb as I use the computer.  I'm not doing anything ridiculous, just Safari, Mail, MS Office apps (admittedly under Rosetta), iWork apps, iLife apps, and occasionally Parallels.  Not all at the same time, either!  Kernel Task is always the top or second rated RAM consuming comonent, and never seems to decrease when I reduce the activity on the machine.

Not sure if this is a problem or not, just curious really.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## bobw (Jan 13, 2007)

On a G4, mine runs about 114MB without doing much.


----------



## liberalguy (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi, my kernel_task is using 141mb (was 135mb directly after restarting).  Any idea how to reduce this?  By contrast, Mail is only 50mb...


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 23, 2008)

Look at Console to see why is it consuming that much. Some aplication is doing something...


----------

